# Simple Math Shows America Is Headed for an Economic Disaster



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I know that this is nothing new, but it "feels" as if a collapse is building up speed. Thoughts? I am 45 and do not hold hope for the future.



> The disaster that Druckenmiller sees coming for the United States is all about changing demographics and entitlement spending. They don't add up to a sustainable situation.
> 
> In 1940, entitlement payments, which include everything from disability payments to Social Security to Medicare, amounted to just over 20% of annual government spending in the United States.
> 
> Today, entitlement spending has swelled to nearly 70% of the annual federal budget.





> Since 1980, the number of working-age people the country has had has outnumbered those age 65 and over by a count of 5-to 1.
> 
> The country has had enough workers generating tax revenue to support the number of retirees.
> 
> ...





> Fixing this is going to require some real sacrifice by the American people. That doesn't sound like a very appealing platform upon which to get re-elected.


Stanley Druckenmiller: "This Is The Most Unsustainable Situation I Have Seen In My Career" | Zero Hedge


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I know one thing. The answer is NOT to import millions of working-age middle eastern men.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bring back manufacturing to make more people employable and stop the senseless regulatory compliance garbage and other legislation that kills jobs. How many are we paying not to work that could?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Bring back manufacturing to make more people employable and stop the senseless regulatory compliance garbage and other legislation that kills jobs. How many are we paying not to work that could?


Many people are not working. There is no incentive for millions to want to work when they can collect our money or turn to crime. Zero Hedge recently had an article in which they say that 23% of able bodied adult aged folks are not working.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Bring back manufacturing to make more people employable and stop the senseless regulatory compliance garbage and other legislation that kills jobs. How many are we paying not to work that could?


Get rid of the "American" corporations that have sold out Americans for profit and moved all the jobs to peon labor overseas. Let the greedy CEOs and adminisTRATIORS go too.

If GE, Apple, GOBBERment Motors, Chrysler, Microsoft, etc..... want to have a offshore workforce, cut them loose in 3rd world hell. The adminisTRAITORS and CEOs too.

Stop the ,military/government from buying AND RELYING ON, Chi-Com and other offshore parts and products. Jail any politicians and administratiors who gouge contracts/prices for supplies/goods too (e.g. $400 hammers....). Might cost more short term, but a better to build up our manufacturing base, and let the offshore "American" companies bring jobs back or die off on foreign soil they love so much.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Red Lion, . . . if you put me in charge of import / export / and gov't assistance, . . . and I'll solve your economic disaster problem.

First thing: how much do we pay for oil per barrel, . . . that's how much that country will pay for wheat / corn / other grains they import from us, . . . barrel for barrel.

Second thing: anything imported into this country that used to be made here (or a reasonable facsimile thereof) is taxed at the original cost in this country to produce, plus 25%.

Third thing: ALL payments to individuals / corporations having and/or using foreign facilities, . . . 100% value tax, . . . dollar for dollar going out.

Fourth thing: ALL military hardware, software, food, fuel, or other purchases must be for the products made 100% in the USA. No US flag, no state flag or pennant can be flown in this country that was not made in this country.

Fifth thing: ALL individuals receiving ANY governmental assistance, IE welfare / unemployment / ADC / social security disability, etc. must submit monthly to a drug test, . . . flunk the test, lose the benefit.

And tied to that: EBT cards will not be useable except for basic food stuffs, they will not work in slot machines, buy airline tickets, sports tickets, or tattoos.

Sixth thing: ALL able bodied recipients will report for 20 hours work per week, . . . don't report, . . . lose the benefit for 6 months.

Seventh thing: no more than 3 children by one mother will receive benefits, . . . excluding those on benefits today. From this day forward, . . . 3 is all the US pays for, . . . 

Eighth thing: able bodied fathers not supporting their dependant children, minimum $100 per week, . . . will be hired and work for the state road clean up crew, paid at a $15 per hour rate, . . . will show up for work every day, . . . will have necessary $$$ deducted from that check. They lose any other job they presently have, . . . MUST work for road crew. If they don't show up for work, . . . they go to jail.

Ninth thing: reopen several strategically located military bases with good barracks, . . . as food and housing resources for veterans who need assistance. A DD214 with a general or honorable discharge is all they need to provide to get a bunk, locker and chow pass. They can stay as long as they want.

Tenth thing: reopen several strategically located brigs and stockades. Fill them with the robbers, muggers, and thieves who think lawlessness is a good way to live. And KEEP THEM THERE.

Eleventh thing: track unwed fathers beginning with a data base from item # 8 and adding to it daily from birth records. Employ only women who have suffered from a relationship where their significant other / husband beat them as monitors for this database. Unwed fathers must make the first $100 payment for their child prior to that child becoming 1 month old, . . . or become employees of Item # 8.

That would be the "day 1" program.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Red Lion, . . . if you put me in charge of import / export / and gov't assistance, . . . and I'll solve your economic disaster problem.
> 
> First thing: how much do we pay for oil per barrel, . . . that's how much that country will pay for wheat / corn / other grains they import from us, . . . barrel for barrel.
> 
> ...


Reads like a good start sir. I am a big fan of public shaming and of course the death penalty.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Get rid of the "American" corporations that have sold out Americans for profit and moved all the jobs to peon labor overseas. Let the greedy CEOs and adminisTRATIORS go too.
> 
> If GE, Apple, GOBBERment Motors, Chrysler, Microsoft, etc..... want to have a offshore workforce, cut them loose in 3rd world hell. The adminisTRAITORS and CEOs too.


Business move things overseas because CONGRESS passes laws that encourages it... They can not be competitive if they try to be patriotic and buy American - because Americans do not care enough to buy American

if you want to punish business leaders then we need a law that forces American to spend more on buying American products

PROFIT is not a dirty word!!!!! Business is not the problem, government rules and laws are the problem


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Glenn Beck had an hour long show about the coming collapse, last week with Harry Dent. Pretty sure that was the guys name. Very interesting and I pray the guy is wrong. We'll know by this time next year.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> Business move things overseas because CONGRESS passes laws that encourages it... They can not be competitive if they try to be patriotic and buy American - because Americans do not care enough to buy American
> 
> if you want to punish business leaders then we need a law that forces American to spend more on buying American products
> 
> PROFIT is not a dirty word!!!!! Business is not the problem, government rules and laws are the problem


Corporate GREED is the problem and the rise of the administraitors in manufacturing. 
.
And yes I still am willing/and do, buy the few and far between American products that cost more.

Laws? lets start with NAFTA and most favored trading status......


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Glenn Beck had an hour long show about the coming collapse, last week with Harry Dent. Pretty sure that was the guys name. Very interesting and I pray the guy is wrong. We'll know by this time next year.


I just do not see any way to avoid the coming mess? Not enough people see the danger and actually care about it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Reads like a good start sir. I am a big fan of public shaming and of course the death penalty.


Tarring and feathering is not cruel nor unusual punishment, nor is short stays in the gallows out in public (toll booths on interstates, city halls, Capitol building....)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Tarring and feathering is not cruel nor unusual punishment, nor is short stays in the gallows out in public (toll booths on interstates, city halls, Capitol building....)


Even requiring offenders to wear signs saying their crime(s) while out in public is useful.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Red Lion, . . . if you put me in charge of import / export / and gov't assistance, . . . and I'll solve your economic disaster problem.
> 
> First thing: how much do we pay for oil per barrel, . . . that's how much that country will pay for wheat / corn / other grains they import from us, . . . barrel for barrel.
> 
> ...


the above would never work and in some cases is unconstitutional... the cost of grain compared to oil... LOL 3.25 bushels per barrel would mean that the world would be unable to buy corn, wheat, etc.. and would be massive starvation and death worldwide within 6 months.

unless you are the anti-Christ, your plan is horrible


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> the above would never work and in some cases is unconstitutional... the cost of grain compared to oil... LOL 3.25 bushels per barrel would mean that the world would be unable to buy corn, wheat, etc.. and would be massive starvation and death worldwide within 6 months.
> 
> unless you are the anti-Christ, your plan is horrible


So you are saying there is a chance....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Even requiring offenders to wear signs saying their crime(s) while out in public is useful.


Repeat/dangerous offenders a tatoo on the forehead, this would be good for repeat criminal aliens.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Repeat/dangerous offenders a tatoo on the forehead, this would be good for repeat criminal aliens.


lets just skip right to the end and have everybody get a mark..it would help us track currency transfer and people and crimes


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Dent is a book salesman...not saying he's right. not saying he's wrong. Just realize what he does for a living. He wants you to buy his books.

We all know what's coming. He's just regurgitating what's been said a thousand times by Peter Schiff, Mitch Fierstein, Paul Craig Roberts, and a whole slew of other guys that want to tell you the dollar is going to be worthless...but ask yourself...if the dollar is going to be worthless...why are they trying to trade their books (with regurgitated stats and figures and revised dates of collapse...because they never get it right) why are they asking for YOUR DOLLARS in exchange for their books. You know what's going to be more worthless in the collapse than those dollars? Their books. That's what. You already know what they are going to tell you.

Sorry just had to get that off my chest.



Chipper said:


> Glenn Beck had an hour long show about the coming collapse, last week with Harry Dent. Pretty sure that was the guys name. Very interesting and I pray the guy is wrong. We'll know by this time next year.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

As not an attorney I would advise against that.



Slippy's-Attorney said:


> lets just skip right to the end and have everybody get a mark..it would help us track currency transfer and people and crimes


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Did the house of Saud not artificially manipulate the price of a barrel of oil to $140 per barrel whilst its closest ally and military defense contractor the U.S.A. suffered from its second or third greatest financial disaster on record? What comes around...



Slippy's-Attorney said:


> the above would never work and in some cases is unconstitutional... the cost of grain compared to oil... LOL 3.25 bushels per barrel would mean that the world would be unable to buy corn, wheat, etc.. and would be massive starvation and death worldwide within 6 months.
> 
> unless you are the anti-Christ, your plan is horrible


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> the above would never work and in some cases is unconstitutional... the cost of grain compared to oil... LOL 3.25 bushels per barrel would mean that the world would be unable to buy corn, wheat, etc.. and would be massive starvation and death worldwide within 6 months.
> 
> unless you are the anti-Christ, your plan is horrible


Spoken like a true Harvard lawyer, . . . and of course on the board of GM, Big Pharma, Big Grain, and Big Oil. Did you graduate with Barry?

No, . . . none of it is any more unconstitutional than taking my hard earned money and giving it to folks too lazy to work and too nervous to steal for their tattoos, their drugs, and their rock and roll music, . . . and to father another generation of welfare dependent, low-life slugs.

Somebody said one time, . . . those who will not work, will not eat. Time to get back to that general philosophy.

We need to get away from the idea that fathering 20 kids or mothering 15 kids, . . . all with different partners, . . . is some badge of greatness, . . . especially when the mother goes on national television complaining that the "gubment" doesn't do enough for her, and that "somebody has to be responsible for these children".

We need to get away from the philosophy that we can "be good" to everyone and they will reciprocate. Being good to some people just enboldens them the more to demand they be better taken care of. And that seriously needs to be applied to the third world countries who take our dollars and use them to fund anti-USA programs. If they don't want to be our friend, . . . then we'll keep our friendly dollars.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If they don't want to be our friend, . . . then we'll keep our friendly dollars.

Way too much of this, "Biting the hand that feeds you" stuff going on. Not just individuals but corps and countries too. jmo.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Remember when Greece went into economic chaos a couple of years ago? Our economic metrics are much worse that those that caused the trouble in Greece. Our entire economy is nothing but smoke and mirrors. As soon as the sheeple realize this, the S will hit the fan.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Pir8fan said:


> Remember when Greece went into economic chaos a couple of years ago? Our economic metrics are much worse that those that caused the trouble in Greece. Our entire economy is nothing but smoke and mirrors. As soon as the sheeple realize this, the S will hit the fan.


There are days when I think that a collapse can not happen quick enough.


----------



## landshark13 (Feb 25, 2016)

Mississippi has pending legislation to bring back firing squads if the lethal injection proves to be too expensive or unavailable. I'm happy about that. Idk about all of Dwight's suggestions, but they are definitely looking in the right direction. Though my political compass is pretty moderate on both axes; I lean right and lean toward authoritarianism over libertarianism.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Spoken like a true Harvard lawyer, . . . and of course on the board of GM, Big Pharma, Big Grain, and Big Oil. Did you graduate with Barry?
> 
> No, . . . none of it is any more unconstitutional than taking my hard earned money and giving it to folks too lazy to work and too nervous to steal for their tattoos, their drugs, and their rock and roll music, . . . and to father another generation of welfare dependent, low-life slugs.
> 
> ...


Oh Harvard, those were the days.. I drove past there many times on my way to a real job

two wrongs do not make a right...

I agree if you do not work you should not eat - You should read a little more about the MAN that said that. Saul / paul was a wonderful man

I do not think fathering 20 kids or mothering 15 kids, . . . all with different partners, . . . is some badge of greatness

I also do not think forcing a man to take a government job (road crew) is fair either... you want to try and correct a problem with humans by using the government to correct the problem.. which is WHY we are in the shape we are in today

I am with Reagan - Government is not the solution, Government is the problem....

Your guberment (what you want to do) is worse then Obama's....


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

want to fix the problems

Have all people pay 10% taxes..no discounts, no write off, no deductions, no interest deductions
Have all business pay 10 taxes only allow deductions for cost of goods sold....IE it cost $25 to produce a product you sell for $100.. you deduct $25 and pay taxes based on profit of $75
Give everybody the option of taking their Social Security money back, staying in the system, or rolling it into another fund


get rid of the dept of education and allow states to run it themselves
Sell all government buildings/warehouses/land that is not being used by DC or the military
close all overseas bases accept South Korea and Guam

child support - it is a state problem


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Did you graduate with Barry?


Yes, Barry McGuire






with a little Bit of John Wayne


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Forbes flat tax and Ron Paul foreign policy.



Slippy's-Attorney said:


> want to fix the problems
> 
> Have all people pay 10% taxes..no discounts, no write off, no deductions, no interest deductions
> Have all business pay 10 taxes only allow deductions for cost of goods sold....IE it cost $25 to produce a product you sell for $100.. you deduct $25 and pay taxes based on profit of $75
> ...


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Not enough people in America care, know, or believe what is happening and what is to come. They only care about their little circle, at this moment. I tell people at work things are going downhill and it's gonna get bad. They kinda shrug and go "meh, nothing we can do about it now". After that I quit.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> Not enough people in America care, know, or believe what is happening and what is to come. They only care about their little circle, at this moment. I tell people at work things are going downhill and it's gonna get bad. They kinda shrug and go "meh, nothing we can do about it now". After that I quit.


Right on. I hear and see it all the time... they just do not get that there is something they can do to help themselves...

I have ask clerks (when I have been buying cases of stuff) What would happen to you and your family if the stores ran out of food tomorrow


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Change the tax laws, osha, and epa regulations that make companies want to go else where to make products, so that they will once again want to make them here.
It ain't that hard to figure out!


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Read Ayn Rand. Know Ayn Rand. Live Ayn Rand. Problem solved.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Quick story about the stupidity of our youth and the education system that has FUBAR'D them;

Mrs Slippy and I went to a little chicken shack that we like for dinner tonight and after ordering the special for 2 our total came to $14.09 so I handed the girl at the register a $20. She looked to be about 16 or 17 and appeared to have the correct number of chromosomes yet she felt obliged to tell us she was "new" and hadn't been taught to give change yet.

Mrs Slippy elbowed me as I was about to yell WTF! and the manager came over to help the "new" girl. The manager had to log into the register or some such nonsense so there was an awkward wait as the two brain surgeons figured out how to make change. 

I took advantage of the time to ask the "new" girl what she thought my change would be. Just guess, I said... She looked at me like I was speaking Swahili so I tried to explain..."the meal was $14.09, I gave you a $20. 20 dollars minus 14 dollars and nine cents equals my change? What is my change?"

She again reminded me that she had not been "taught" to deal with change. She also said it in such a way to indicate I WAS THE DUMBASS!

God Save this Once Great Republic...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
head slap= doah!!!! man I feel your pain slip-you even tried to make it easy but the last time I ran a register like when I was in high school you punched in the amount paid and it range up then told you what the change was.
were did that technology go?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> head slap= doah!!!! man I feel your pain slip-you even tried to make it easy but the last time I ran a register like when I was in high school you punched in the amount paid and it range up then told you what the change was.
> were did that technology go?


Hilarious! I didn't even think about that!!!

The register was certainly a newfangled computer looking register so I'm positive it probably was able to calculate the change... I doubt the new girl never even entered the amount that I gave her. Garbage in garbage out!


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Quick story about the stupidity of our youth and the education system that has FUBAR'D them;
> 
> Mrs Slippy and I went to a little chicken shack that we like for dinner tonight and after ordering the special for 2 our total came to $14.09 so I handed the girl at the register a $20. She looked to be about 16 or 17 and appeared to have the correct number of chromosomes yet she felt obliged to tell us she was "new" and hadn't been taught to give change yet.
> 
> ...


on the flip side...I was at a arby's when the computer went down... there was an older lady taking orders, giving change and keeping track of things on a piece of paper....

when I ordered she said it would x... I did the quick mental math, added tax, carried the one and she was right on -


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Back to the OP

The people we trust to run the government are doing nothing to stop over spending. At some point, the world will stop buying our debt and funding our welfare state. When that happens we will see bread selling for $100 a loaf, gas will be $25 a gallon, milk will require a payday loan...

we will then be crying out for a leader to show us the way, to bring in a new world order and confirm a peace with many nations...

But that will never happen (ha ha) things will just keep going on like always.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Quick story about the stupidity of our youth and the education system that has FUBAR'D them;
> 
> Mrs Slippy and I went to a little chicken shack that we like for dinner tonight and after ordering the special for 2 our total came to $14.09 so I handed the girl at the register a $20. She looked to be about 16 or 17 and appeared to have the correct number of chromosomes yet she felt obliged to tell us she was "new" and hadn't been taught to give change yet.
> 
> ...


Makes me feel sorry for the kid. She, along with the rest, have been failed. A kid was giving me a tow at work last week. He pulled up with the little "tow truck" and asked "so how do we do this"? I was surprised. I knew how to tow a vehicle when my age was a single digit. I showed him how to hook it all up. The whole way to my bay, I could see his eyes, they were down looking at the damn phone. I work at a Toyota dealership BTW. Drove to fast, took turns way too sharp, stopped too fast. He need to ride in my back pocket for a while. It showed me a big difference in city kids and country kids. City kids are doomed when SHTF.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Quick story about the stupidity of our youth and the education system that has FUBAR'D them;
> 
> Mrs Slippy and I went to a little chicken shack that we like for dinner tonight and after ordering the special for 2 our total came to $14.09 so I handed the girl at the register a $20. She looked to be about 16 or 17 and appeared to have the correct number of chromosomes yet she felt obliged to tell us she was "new" and hadn't been taught to give change yet.
> 
> ...


I have run into this situation on more then one occasion. If the machine fails they are absolutely lost.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> Not enough people in America care, know, or believe what is happening and what is to come. They only care about their little circle, at this moment. I tell people at work things are going downhill and it's gonna get bad. They kinda shrug and go "meh, nothing we can do about it now". After that I quit.


They don't believe what the see and believe there is nothing that can be done if seen. These people will be among the first to parish. The heard will thin quickly.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

The Gooberment does not want us working and being productive.
As long as 80% of the population is standing in line with their hand out, the government has total control.
Do what we say or we cut off your EBT and kick you out of your section 8 housing.

This is why politicians don't like people like us. No one can legally kick me off of my property, they can not cut off my food supply and there is no one with control over my utilities or income but me.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

At this point. In order to reverse the debt and begin to pay it off, the cuts required will not be stomached by anybody! as soon as a republican cuts the spending to any programs (doubt they will), the Left will cry havoc and swing the next president. That Lib will either double spending or cut defense spending so drastically it may not recover.. As soon as the Lib media accuses congress of starving kids and senior citizens, they will cave! elections are violent swings in each direction (like an out of balance fan) it is inevitable at this point IMHO!


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> At this point. In order to reverse the debt and begin to pay it off, the cuts required will not be stomached by anybody! as soon as a republican cuts the spending to any programs (doubt they will), the Left will cry havoc and swing the next president. That Lib will either double spending or cut defense spending so drastically it may not recover.. As soon as the Lib media accuses congress of starving kids and senior citizens, they will cave! elections are violent swings in each direction (like an out of balance fan) it is inevitable at this point IMHO!


I heard a person say one time

'The solution to the financial problem is not complicated - in fact it is easy...it is just going to be painful and nobody likes pain!"


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Did the house of Saud not artificially manipulate the price of a barrel of oil to $140 per barrel whilst its closest ally and military defense contractor the U.S.A. suffered from its second or third greatest financial disaster on record? What comes around...


do you think that $wheat and other grains at 5x the cost will hurt the saudis???


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes. It will.



Slippy's-Attorney said:


> do you think that $wheat and other grains at 5x the cost will hurt the saudis???


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

High School graduates today are absolutely befuddled by "simple math". So are many college graduates...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Proverbs 8:**36 *But he that sinneth against me wrongeth his own soul: all they that hate me love death.

That is America in a nutshell, they have grown to hate God and His instruction, and the grave awaits them. We have run up a debt, and then concealed it in doublespeak. (Which is just a method of lying, and all obfuscation that people use, is a way of lying.)

Because the numbers add up to this: per capita in America right now, the debt is probably $100,000 or more, per person.
You don't have it and I don't have it, and the government doesn't either. Look for hyperinflation to happen, because I don't see any other way they can do it. They will make the dollar in Monopoly money and pretend that things are paid for.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> I heard a person say one time
> 
> 'The solution to the financial problem is not complicated - in fact it is easy...it is just going to be painful and nobody likes pain!"


Oh it is possible.... it just won't be done! The problem will fix itself eventually. My hope is to be standing on the flip-side with my family intact. That is why I am here......


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Generation Common Core.



Wallimiyama said:


> High School graduates today are absolutely befuddled by "simple math". So are many college graduates...


----------

